# When the rapture guy sounds reformed….



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 30, 2022)

Be careful Mark Hitchcock. If you keep going this route, you might start baptizing babies.

Haha

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 30, 2022)

Here is the bizarre thing about Hitchcock. Most of the stuff he writes is just sensational money-makers. His dissertation on the date of Revelation is top-level scholarship.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 30, 2022)

RamistThomist said:


> Here is the bizarre thing about Hitchcock. Most of the stuff he writes is just sensational money-makers. His dissertation on the date of Revelation is top-level scholarship.


I am listening to some lectures and he seems really knowledgable


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 30, 2022)

RamistThomist said:


> Here is the bizarre thing about Hitchcock. Most of the stuff he writes is just sensational money-makers. His dissertation on the date of Revelation is top-level scholarship.


What's his conclusion on dating?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 30, 2022)

NaphtaliPress said:


> What's his conclusion on dating?


85-90.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 30, 2022)

Notthemama1984 said:


> 85-90.


Does he interact with early date by folks like Gentry?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 30, 2022)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Does he interact with early date by folks like Gentry?


I don’t know about in his dissertation but he basically laughs at preterists in the lectures and in this book.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 30, 2022)

RamistThomist said:


> Here is the bizarre thing about Hitchcock. Most of the stuff he writes is just sensational money-makers. His dissertation on the date of Revelation is top-level scholarship.


Looks like the dissertation is 2005 (DTS). I imagine the early dating folks have interacted with it; how successfully? Is the Hitchcock online?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 30, 2022)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Looks like the dissertation is 2005 (DTS). I imagine the early dating folks have interacted with it; how successfully? Is the Hitchcock online?



It is online somewhere. I'll see if I can find it. He debated Hank Hannegraff on the date of Revelation. I know Hanegraff dealt with it (inadequately, in my opinion).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 30, 2022)

Reflections on the Hitchcock-Hanegraff Debate on Revelation


Hitchcock: strong opening statement. External case: all early witnesses attest to a mid-90s date. The letters to the seven churches show no Pauline influence, yet Paul founded several of them in the mid to late 50s. If Revelation were written in 65 AD, then we have several churches...




www.puritanboard.com


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 30, 2022)

https://pre-trib.org/media/k2/assets/Documents/hitchcock-dissertation.pdf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PaulCLawton (Nov 30, 2022)

NaphtaliPress said:


> What's his conclusion on dating?


He's more of a courtship guy.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

